# FSH too high! aging too quickly...



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everyone!  What a great site this is.  To chat with folk all in the same boat.  
I just got my blood tests back today and the fertility specialist didn't give me and my lovely hubby high chances of conceiving with higher than normal FSH levels.  
I'm 38 hubby 45, starting late, but it took me so long to find my great love.
My mum started her menopause early, 40, and this was my biggest fear, along with blocked tubes...that I too would be the same.  The FSH indicates that my eggs are no longer of the top quality they once were.  There is still a little hope, 5% with IVF, but it was difficult to not leave the hospital with a feeling of failure.  I'm off to see my acupuncturist in the morning, who also gives Chinese herbs.  I'm just hoping he is more optimistic! Anyone had a similar experience?   Boo Hoo.    Jeza


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

You don't say how high your fsh is.  38 is not late for everybody, even 40 is not late and recently a colleague's wife was successful with ivf with 43.  It all depends on you as an individual... Age can be pretty irrelevant.  It's worth giving it a go 2 or 3 times to see whether it will work for you...

I would also go for a top clinic so that you maximise your chances.  Lister is v. good with poor responders and high fsh ladies.  In fact, it seems to be the only clinic willing to give you a chance if you have high fsh...ThE ARGC has excellent success rates but is more fussy about fsh. It has to be below 10 to be allowed to cycle..

Good luck...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Jeza 
 
The leaving a clinic after news like that is a huge distress, So I am so very sorry you experienced this, I hope that the magic of Ff can help you achieve your dream, did your fertility specialist tell you waht your levels were ? if not i would ring the secera=tary and ask for them 

INCONCEIVABLE has left you some great feedback, so I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Multiple Cycles, FSH Issues & Slow Responders~
CLICK HERE

Complimentary threapies ~
CLICK HERE

TTC over 40 - ~ ( I know your not over 40! but you may wish to have a read of the board)
CLICK HERE

A search site of raised FSH will bring up plenty of messages to surf 

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area
G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jeza, just wanted to say don't despair. 
I'm 38 (got married at 35 and was 37 when I started IVF) and look at me now. 

I seem to remember my FSH level being 10.3., which may be classed as a little high, but having joined the site I've learnt that things can be done to reduce the level (accupuncture being one) and that it varies from one month to the next.
I only produced 7 eggs, 4 fertilised but only two made the grade but I still got a BFP, so wishing you all the very best and my advice is do lots of visualising-I even stuffed a ball up my T-shirt one day to help   and stock up on fruit, veg and dairy protein.

Gizmog


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

I hope I'm not replying to myself.  My FSH levels were 11.3, 24,13.2, 13.9 was the last one.  I went to my acupuncturist today who was more optimistic, telling me he's treated women in my condition to sucessful pregnancy.  He gave me herbs to take.  I feel better altogether.  The holistic approach is one I understand.  Jeza


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Jeza,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  I can't really offer much advice but just want to give you a big hug  .  There will be lots on here who will be able to give advice and support.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Jeza

I'm in much the same situation as you honey.  I have a dd conceived naturally 4 years ago, but after ttc for 18mths I suspected something was wrong.  I had all the tests done & DH too, only to find out my FSH was 21.6 or 19+ each test.  At first I didn't know the relevance, but I learned pretty quickly.  My consultant told me in November I was peri-menopausal and I was DEVASTATED!  My mum didn't start hers till late 40's so I really didn't expect that - in fact I had jokingly said to people that perhaps that was why nothing had happened!!!  I felt that "feeling of failure" you described when we got our diagnosis.

Since November, I've started taking low level HRT, eating healthier and cutting out caffiene.  I feel much better and we had our first IUI treatment in February, although that didn't work out.  I am quite stubborn and refuse to believe that that is it for me ..... I don't feel old enough to give up, so I'm trying everything I can.  I figure that whilst I still have regular periods and ovulate sometimes there is still a chance.  I practise yoga/meditation and am about to have some Reiki and Indian Head Massage too.  I think the holistic approach is definitely worth following.

I have just finished a book called "Inconceivable" by Julia Inchicova which is her story after being told she had an FSH level of 42!!!  It was a really positive read (she ends up having another child) and she tries lots of holistic/dietary changes.  It's available on Amazon if you fancy a try.

Well, good luck with everything honey and don't give up!  Just coz we're nearly 40 doesn't mean that's it.  Try to stay   and I'm sure you'll get lots of support from everyone at FF.  XXX


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi jeza and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

You have been left some great links to try out.

Im sorry to hear all you have been through and i am wishing u loads of luck with the future.

Kate xx​


----------

